# Synchronisation des rappels



## Grahamcoxon (7 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour à tous : petite question sur la sycnhronisation des rappels. Je mets régulièrement des rappels via siri et mon iPhone pour diverses choses. Les rappels se synchronisent bien et apparaissent sur tous mes appareils, Mac, Ipad..etc. Par contre quand j'ai fait l'action rappelé et que j'indique effectué sur l'un de ces appareils, le rappel continue à apparaître sur tous les autres et je dois donc sur chaque appareil indiquer que j'ai déjà réalisé l'action. Comment faire pour ne pas avoir à le refaire sur chaque appareil? Merci pour vos tuyaux.


----------

